# CJIS News file



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

I have Open Fox in the office, and CJIS 3.0 in the cruiser. We lost our dedicated desktop with CJIS on it. Is that the only place to see the News file? Haven't been able to find it elsewhere.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2013)

http://170.154..224.6/home


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

I'll screenshot and post as it comes in quality


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks.


----------

